# ICD-9 code for postural orthrostatic tachycardia syndrome



## jmshepherd (Jun 7, 2010)

Need help with code selection for POTS (postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome).


----------



## jharrell (Jun 7, 2010)

Since postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome is a condition of dysautonomia then you could code 337.9. Hope this helps!

Jessica Harrell, CPC


----------

